# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل شارك النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ في حرب الفجار ؟ .

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*اشتراكه صلى الله عليه وسلم في حرب الفجار*

 قال ابن إسحاق: " هاجت حرب الفجار ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن عشرين سنة " قال ابن هشام: فلما بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أربع عشرة سنة أو خمس عشرة سنة هاجت حرب الفجار بين قريش ومن معها من كنانة، وبين قيس عيلان ... وشهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض أيامهم، أخرجه أعمامه معهم، وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " كنت أنبل على أعمامي. أي أرد عنهم نبل عدوهم إذا رموهم بها (1) ".


وابن إسحاق ذكر القصة بدون إسناد. وذكرها الذهبي عنه كما في السيرة من (تاريخ الإسلام) (2) وابن كثير كما في (البداية والنهاية (3).


ورواه ابن سعد عن الواقدي فيه: " قال رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم - وذكر الفجار - فقال: قد حضرته مع عمومتي ورميت فيه بأسهم، وما أحب أني لم أكن فعلت (4) " والواقدي والمالكي متروك.


وسكت عنها الشيخ الألباني رضي الله عنه في تعليقه على (فقه السيرة (5)) للغزالي رضي الله عنه لكنه لم يدرجها في (صحيح السيرة النبوية). ولم يذكرها الشيخ محمد رزق الطرهوني - حفظه الله تعالى - في (صحيح السيرة (6)) فدل على عدم صحتها عندهما. وقال الدكتور أكرم العمري - حفظه الله تعالى -: ولم يثبت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شهدها (7).
مما سبق يتبين أنه لم يثبت اشتراكه صلى الله عليه وسلم في حرب الفجار. فلعل الله تعالى عصمه من المشاركة في هذه الحرب التي وقعت في الأشهر الحرم والله أعلم.


فائدة:
قال السهيلي: " الفجار بكسر الفاء بمعنى المفاجرة، كالقتال والمقاتلة، وذلك أنه كان قتالا في الشهر الحرام ففجروا فيه جميعا فسمى الفجار. وكانت للعرب فجارات أربع آخرها فجار البراض المذكور في السيرة (8) ".
                                                 من كتاب " ما شاع في السيرة النبوية ولم يثبت" للعوشن (1/17).
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ
(1) الروض الأنف (2/ 229 - 230).
(2) ص 61.
(3) 2/ 289.
(4) الطبقات (4/ 128).
(5) ص 71 الطبعة الثالثة 1407 هـ
(6) السيرة النبوية الصحيحة (1/ 111).
(7) الطبعة الأولى 1410 هـ
(8) الروض الأنف (2/ 233).

----------


## خالد الشافعي

أحسنت ، وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## ابن العيد

شكرا على التنويه 

ولكن العبارة التالية :
وسكت عنها الشيخ الألباني رضي الله عنه في تعليقه على (فقه السيرة (5))  للغزالي رضي الله عنه لكنه لم يدرجها في (صحيح السيرة النبوية). ولم يذكرها  الشيخ محمد رزق الطرهوني - حفظه الله تعالى - في (صحيح السيرة (6)) فدل  على عدم صحتها عندهما.

كبيرة جدا لاستخدامها فيمن عاصرناهم 
فمثل هذه العبارات تستخدم لمن في القرن الثاني والثالث والرابع وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم يقبل كليا مثلها فيمن يشار إليه بالبنان في الحديث وعلومه في زمن السلف  في التعديل والتجريح بل تكلم من جاء بعدهم من المتكلمين بغير ما يشير إليه سكوتهم وعدم ذكرهم اقتضاء 
فضلا عن المعاصرين على انهم كانت لهم مشاركة في الحديث وعلومه بين أهل العصر 
وإذا كان السكوت وعدم الذكر يقبل من المعاصرين تصحيحا وتسقيما,تعديلا وتجريحا فكيف بمن تقدمنا بقرون أمثال الحافظ ابن حجر والعيني والسخاوي والسيوطي وقبلهم النواوي وابن الصلاح وقبلهما البيهقي والدارقطني وغيرهم ؟
والشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى لم يقبل بسكوتهم وبعدم ذكرهم بل لم يرق له سكوت من قبلهم كذلك بل لم يقبل بتصريحاتهم أيضا في غير واحد من الرواة والأحاديث ؟
وقد أمرنا أن ننزل الناس منازلهم
فلونقبل السكوت من الشيخ الألباني ومن بعده فمن الانصاف أن نعتبر به عمن قبلهما بقرون وعلى الأقل لانغير على من يقبل السكوت منهم ويشير إلى عدم ذكرهم مستدلا مقتضيا  كما نرى الأمر في كتيب طبع من وزارة الأوقاف والشوؤن الدينية بالمملكة في الثمانيات

----------

